# Spa Francorchamps Race Circuit



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I'm thinking of taking my Grandson to Spa for the 24 hours race at the end of July and wondered if anyone has any knowledge of campsites within easy walking distance of the circuit.

I've seen one mentioned at Les Combes but the one that materialises after a Google search is a different one I think, as it's further away



Andrew


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Try this one, been to the circuit but never camped - quick stop on route to germany last year, climbed to the top of eau rouge in 40 degree heat - not recomended but an amazing sight seeing cars going through it.
Seem to be a popular one amoungst fans.

http://www.eaurouge.nl/index_en.htm

Have a look in the trackside forum on ten-tenths.com here for plenty of info -

http://www.ten-tenths.com/

(Mods, unsure if it is OK to post this, fell free to delete if not)

Was contemplating going to this but due to an increasing family looks like the only 24hr for me will be marshaling the Silverstone 24hr again in Sept.

Paul


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Many thanks for the info Paul , and also the link to the 10/10 website.

Got a feeling I'll be spending a bit of time on there


Andrew


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

No problem Andrew, its a good site - very useful and a good bunch of people. If you are unsure of anything stick a post on the marshals section and we will point you in the right direction.

Paul


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

We stayed at Camping des Sources in Spa last summer for a night. It's an ok site but may be handy for the race. Definitely not walking distance but there may well be buses.

IH


----------

